# uploading piks



## reptile.kid (Aug 27, 2007)

i no this not the right sdection for this question but how do i put a pik on here,, i wnt to put a pik ov my snakes on the picture section how do i do this ????


----------



## Kathryn666 (Dec 16, 2007)

You need to sign up to photobucket, import your photo's, then copy and paste the img code : victory:


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

faroopnorthsnakes said:


> You need to sign up to photobucket, import your photo's, then copy and paste the img code : victory:


 
If you don't want to sign up you can use this instead..

Free Image Hosting at FreeImageHosting.net - Upload Images for MySpace, Blogs, and Galleries

S'what I use cos I can't be bothered signing up to PB lol


----------



## SelinaRealm (Sep 16, 2006)

Here is a link that should help you. A fellow member wrote this to guide people though....

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snake-pictures/79987-how-post-pictures-using-photobucket.html

: victory:


----------



## reptile.kid (Aug 27, 2007)

thanks ever1 ill upload sum piks now  :thumb:


----------

